# mirrorless camera accessory design



## laimike (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, guys,

I'm a student from art center. I'm currently designing camera accessory for urban lifestyle.

If you have time, please help me to fill out this survey.

camera accessory Survey

If you have any ideas, please let me know.

I'm appreciated your help. Thanks!

Mike


----------

